# Silver king seat post stuck



## Dope54 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey I just picked up a men's silver king with a stuck seat post. I've soaked it when penetrating oil for 2 weeks with now luck. The bolt can be removed and the wedge seems to stay in place in the tube. Also put a saddle on it and tried to work it back and forth with no luck. How can I get this thing out ?


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Aug 22, 2017)

You can try heat but tread lightly as to not get the frame red hot. By heating it you might get the aluminum to expand just a little bit thus removing the seat post wedge

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 22, 2017)

You are going to hear a variety of suggestions ranging from secret sauces to vibration to heat, all with back and forth tension with pipe wrenches or vises. Don't twist the aluminum to death.
Don't forget to turn the bike upside down and drench the post from the bottom.
If all of these fail, you're gonna have to drill the beast out. Make no attempts to hog it out in one go. Start with the smallest bit possible and work your way up in 1/16 inchcrements! This will keep you centered in the post. I you cut off the protruding part of the post, you can use normal length drill bits. Keep us posted.
Did you tap down on the bolt to displace the wedge?


----------



## Dope54 (Aug 22, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> You are going to hear a variety of suggestions ranging from secret sauces to vibration to heat, all with back and forth tension with pipe wrenches or vises. Don't twist the aluminum to death.
> Don't forget to turn the bike upside down and drench the post from the bottom.
> If all of these fail, you're gonna have to drill the beast out. Make no attempts to hog it out in one go. Start with the smallest bit possible and work your way up in 1/16 inchcrements! This will keep you centered in the post. I you cut off the protruding part of the post, you can use normal length drill bits. Keep us posted.
> Did you tap down on the bolt to displace the wedge?



Yeah I have been soaking it from the bottom as well. Yes the wedge moves a bit


----------



## Dope54 (Aug 22, 2017)

Harley Mclemore said:


> You can try heat but tread lightly as to not get the frame red hot. By heating it you might get the aluminum to expand just a little bit thus removing the seat post wedge
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Heat the frame from the outside and not the post right ?


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 22, 2017)

Dope54 said:


> Heat the frame from the outside and not the post right ?



June 5th post. tips or tricks to removing seat post.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 22, 2017)

I'll call you later


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah but be very careful. Aluminum melts alot faster then steel. Maybe have a welding buddy  help out. I would hate to hear that the frame warped or even melted due to my advice. You could always try water first. Soak the whole thing in water for a few days and see if that does the trick

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Aug 22, 2017)

LOL i left mine in there as it was stuck at the perfect height. Mine doesnt even have a sleeve and bolt in and it doesn't budge


----------



## Dope54 (Aug 22, 2017)

Harley Mclemore said:


> Yeah but be very careful. Aluminum melts alot faster then steel. Maybe have a welding buddy  help out. I would hate to hear that the frame warped or even melted due to my advice. You could always try water first. Soak the whole thing in water for a few days and see if that does the trick
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Any type of solution?


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 23, 2017)

Found this info years ago online.  Kano Kroil seems to be one of the best.

 Machinist's Workshop Magazine discussed solvents used for freeing frozen parts. They found in freeing a frozen part:

*       Product / Average load / Price for each fluid ounce*

None / Required 516 pounds of force to free / (no cost)
WD-40 / 238 pounds / $0.25
PB Blaster / 214 pounds / $0.35
Liquid Wrench / 127 pounds / $0.21
Kano Kroil / 106 pounds / $0.75
Auto Transmission Fluid (ATF)-Acetone mix / 53 pounds / $0.10
NOTE: do NOT attempt to use the ATF-Acetone mix on anything with paint or near paint. The Acetone will compromise the paint it touches. Go with Kroil or Liquid Wrench instead.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 23, 2017)

Good luck, patience and soaking worked for me. My post must not have been stuck as bad as yours, but what worked for me was to unscrew the post wedge bolt a few threads and whack it to get the wedge loosened up. Took the bolt out and every morning and every night for five days I sprayed PB blaster in the hole and around the shim, and whacked the post once and put the bolt back in and whacked it to loosen the wedge more. After 3 days the wedge fell to the bottom bracket, then for the last 2 days, sprayed the hole and around the shim and now gave a back and forth turn with a pipe wrench where the seat clamps, not too much pressure though, and 1 or 2 whacks on the post. On the 5th day the post actually creaked and moved a little bit, I worked it back and forth slowly for about a half hour, until I could spin it all the way around and then it worked it's way up until it came out. Luckily I didn't have to drill it out or do any damage to the post the shim or the frame. Best of luck! Joe


----------



## Dope54 (Aug 27, 2017)

pb blaster hasn't worked. Kano either. I'm going to try vinegar tomorrow. Just wanted to update you guys


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 29, 2017)

Put the seat post in a bike stand with the rest of the bike hanging and keep soaking it


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 29, 2017)

Or try hitting it straight down, you can always go fishing for it after it's moved


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey, Been playing with an old Dayton frame that had a stuck stem in the fork. Soaked it for a couple of days with PB Blaster... Nothing.. Wouldn`t move a hair... Wedge had dropped down but stem wouldn`t budge. Something that worked not long ago and worked again today--
sounds STUPID -- but two times in one week --PINESOL--put it in a spray bottle... It might be a coincidence... might be a reaction between the PB and the Pinesol. Cost you two dollars--TRY IT!---God Bless---Cowboy     If it works for you--- I`m gonna Patent the idea !!!   
 Yes, I know what you`re thinking- He`s old... This trick worked previously on a Schwinn Phantom seat post. Soaked it - nothing... added the Pinesol--- fifteen minutes. Same with the stem-- I don`t know why it works, but I`ll use it again.  Good Luck--Hope it works for you...


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 7, 2017)

DID YOU TRY IT?----------Cowboy


----------



## Dope54 (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh it finally came out! I soaked it forever in PB blaster and then pinesol . Finally I took heat to it, a lot of heat! I would heat it up then cool it with pb then heat again. After the 3rd time put a pipe wrench to it..... and bam it started to wiggle! Thanks for all the suggestions guys !


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 13, 2017)

Dope54 said:


> Oh it finally came out! I soaked it forever in PB blaster and then pinesol . Finally I took heat to it, a lot of heat! I would heat it up then cool it with pb then heat again. After the 3rd time put a pipe wrench to it..... and bam it started to wiggle! Thanks for all the suggestions guys ! View attachment 675865 View attachment 675864 View attachment 675866 View attachment 675867



Congratulations!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 14, 2017)

Happy for You !!! Some can be even more aggravating than yours. What about the Pinesol? Do you think it made a difference?---------Cowboy


----------



## Dope54 (Sep 14, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Happy for You !!! Some can be even more aggravating than yours. What about the Pinesol? Do you think it made a difference?---------Cowboy




Probably. I think everything helped a lil


----------



## buickmike (Jun 2, 2019)

Another stuck seat post has surfaced


----------

